# path to store freebsd backups



## krkbryant08 (Apr 24, 2010)

what is the best path to store backups in  freebsd?


----------



## Bunyan (Apr 24, 2010)

Perhaps I didn't get you right, but I'll show you how I perform my backups:
I do not like to install for scratch, that's why I backup the whole partitions. I use an external hard drive partition to store the backups.
One can boot the machine in single-user mode, but FreeSBIE is more comfortable.

```
mount /dev/da0s2 /tmp
mount /dev/ad0s1a /mnt/ufs.1
mount /dev/ad0s1d /mnt/ufs.2
mount /dev/ad0s1e /mnt/ufs.3
mount /dev/ad0s1f /mnt/ufs.4
cd /mnt/ufs.1
tar cpvzf /tmp/backups/042410/rootfs.tar.gz .
cd ../ufs.2
tar cpvzf /tmp/backups/042410/var.tar.gz .
cd ../ufs.3
tar cpvzf /tmp/backups/042410/tmp.tar.gz .
cd ../ufs.4
tar cpvzf /tmp/backups/042410/usr.tar.gz .
cd ../
bsdlabel ad0s1 > /tmp/backups/042410/savedlabel
```

It is easy to restore the slice, partitions and data from those archives.
There are a lot of other ways to backup data in FreeBSD.
This is my preferred method.


----------

